# The People of Osu In Nagoya Japan (4/4)



## Bifurcator (Jul 16, 2008)

http://tesselator.gpmod.com/Images/_Text/TPFBS.txt


----------



## zandman (Jul 16, 2008)

japan.. hmm.. i wish i live there. 
nice photos btw, i like the camera of the girl on blue tops. \m/


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 16, 2008)

Yup! Japan is definitely a cool place! I'm loving it! The countryside rocks too!

And thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's Blur Girl fer ya...  Ya meant this one right?








​


- Enjoy!


----------



## Early (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the tour!:thumbup:


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 16, 2008)

You're welcome sir!  
Glad you liked it! 

That's a good name for this sorta thing too... "Tour".


----------



## bigalbest (Jul 16, 2008)

Cool, people pictures are my favorite.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jul 16, 2008)

So many babes in Japan....  and is that guy in a blue bandana smoking a jay? the guy next to him has a MJ leaf on his shirt.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah hehehe. Pot leaves are a fashion symbol here but most people don't smoke. It's not like the USA or parts of Europe or anything. There's no drug education here so "drugs" both conceptually and in use are all lumped together under one flag. We had a spree of meth (mostly methcathanone) four or five years ago and before that thinner sniffing (lacquer thinner specifically) and everyone saw what it did to the bozos that did that stuff. So drug use in general here isn't popular. 

There's a few people who lived in the US or elsewhere at some time that smoke and of course 50% of the surfers and reggae enthusiasts smoke but that's about it. Or, if there's more than that they don't tell me about it. 

The old dude in the jinbei was just puffing a grit as far as I could tell.


And yeah, Japan is babe city!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 17, 2008)

bigalbest said:


> Cool, people pictures are my favorite.



Thanks Big Al! I appreciate that!


----------



## zandman (Jul 17, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Here's Blur Girl fer ya... Ya meant this one right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


yea, i can't imagine a model's reaction when you go on a PROFESSIONAL photoshoot session and bring out a camera like that, i bet your model will be like "uh, okay???" lol


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 17, 2008)

Hehehe, She works for the camera shop I shop at. Her name is Mia. She was out taking (polaroids I think) snaps of kids posing with the store mascot. I think they do that every month for promotional purposes. But this is Japan and the stereotype of the buck-toothed, thick glasses, salary man taking pictures of everything that moves kind of still applies.

I've thought many times of doing a theme where I only shoot people taking pictures and only the ones with lots of gear hanging all over them.  I could snap 100's per day here.


----------



## Heck (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the "tour" I felt like I took a nice walk in japan. Intresting for sure.


----------



## zandman (Jul 17, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Hehehe, She works for the camera shop I shop at. Her name is Mia. She was out taking (polaroids I think) snaps of kids posing with the store mascot. I think they do that every month for promotional purposes. But this is Japan and the stereotype of the buck-toothed, thick glasses, salary man taking pictures of everything that moves kind of still applies.
> 
> I've thought many times of doing a theme where I only shoot people taking pictures and only the ones with lots of gear hanging all over them. I could snap 100's per day here.


 
stereotype happens to most people especially here in US, i was once a victim. 
mia's cute, (how old is she?) lol jk.

doesn't people look at you like they wanna kill you because you took a picture of them? it happened to me twice so after that i just take pictures of people when they are not facing at me or even like at the side, so most of my candid people photos are taken at their back.


----------



## matic08 (Jul 17, 2008)

nice, I like the one of the old man at the bar.  gotta love japanese girls...


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 18, 2008)

http://tesselator.gpmod.com/Images/_Text/TPFBS.txt


----------



## zandman (Jul 18, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> I understand them. I feel that way sometimes too.


 
exactly, it's like someone is stalking you, lol


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 18, 2008)

Hehehe... My thoughts always jump directly to: What's it going to be used for? Maybe I will become the poster-boy for ancient long-bearded Americans living in Japan or something.


----------



## zandman (Jul 18, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


>


 
is that tila tequila???


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 18, 2008)

zandman said:


> is that tila tequila???



http://www.hecklerspray.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/tila-tequila.jpg

No! Definitely not! But their faces *are* kinda similar huh? :lmao: :lmao: Good eye though! There's 2 or 3 others of that couple in the other 3 threads too!


----------



## camerainmyhand (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome. I love seeing photos of places I've never been to. Especially ones that capture the feel of the people who live there. The old man at the bar gives you that kind of feeling. I feel like there's some great story behind that picture. I love it. 
Of course the photos of the girls are nice to.

i noticed u used "grit" to describe a smoke. u from nj?


----------



## zandman (Jul 18, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> http://www.hecklerspray.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/tila-tequila.jpg
> 
> No! Definitely not! But their faces *are* kinda similar huh? :lmao: :lmao: Good eye though! There's 2 or 3 others of that couple in the other 3 threads too!


 
i'm just messin around, haha.
someday, i will take a photo of tila when she comes in town,


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 19, 2008)

Hehehe,

Well, post them here when you do.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 19, 2008)

Love it, Bifurcator! So cool to see these snippets of daily life from a faraway country I have never had the good fortune to visit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 21, 2008)

You're welcome! And thank YOU for the nice words and comment!

If you ever do make it here look me up!  I can tour guide and will work for good times and a few beers.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 4, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> The old man I think is a better photo than I presented in the collage . I was moving too fast. I cropped, de-noised, sharpened, and adjusted levels on 235 images in just a little over 30 min.  Here's more what it looks like in it's RAW form:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both these crops and PP are great. The version with which I resonate most is the version I saw first, in the first of the four pages of images.

This one.





I think it's because there is space behind the gentleman, and he is turning his head to look that direction. While the bright figure on the right may be distracting to some, I find it almost abstract, and a nice vertical compositional element. It helps provide depth to the pub behind the figure of your subject. And of course the treatment of light and dark, so reminiscent of Rembrandt, makes this version a killer in my view.


----------



## Bifurcator (Aug 8, 2008)

Hehe Yeah, that's almost classical "Rembrandt Lighting" - a lighting term.

I kinda like the second one best too. It has an extra generational statement to it.

Thank you for taking the time to notice and comment on it! Very much appreciated!


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Aug 8, 2008)

The old man is a classic and one  of the best I have seen on here, however you crop it. The lighting is fantastic, the composition is faultless. It is an image to be envied. You are King of the forum--- for now. 
Judge Sharpe


----------



## Bifurcator (Aug 10, 2008)

WOW, you like it that much huh?  Thanks! That's sincerely appreciated!

Proof positive that if you hand a monkey a camera - sooner or later he'll take a good pic with it.


----------



## Ejazzle (Aug 10, 2008)

wow taht was cool looking at all those pictures. i felt like i was there. Do people get all wierded out when you just walk up to em and start talking pictures? thats gotta be akward. lol they probably think they are being stalked. Keep doing it! i wanna see more!!


----------



## Bifurcator (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks!  Yeah, I might do more. Maybe a different scene. Like Obon Dori or some festival or something.  

As for getting weirded out I don't block their path or make a feature of myself so it's easy for them to only muse a little and ignore me allot . I think almost everyone (large majority) acknowledged my existence but didn't get weirded out. 

Thanks for the compliments BTW!


----------



## Early (Aug 12, 2008)

To be truthful, I like the original, uncropped version of the gentleman in the bar the best.  It looks better composed to me, and the highlight details are there.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 12, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Thanks!  Yeah, I might do more. Maybe a different scene. Like Obon Dori or some festival or something.
> 
> As for getting weirded out I don't block their path or make a feature of myself so it's easy for them to only muse a little and ignore me allot . I think almost everyone (large majority) acknowledged my existence but didn't get weirded out.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments BTW!


From a different thread, I've learned that not only are you a gaijin, but you're also Native American. I'd have to think that both of those would make you stand out, but also create a sense of dislocation on the part of those you're photographing, so that anger might not be their first response. 

Or your ninjutsu skills may be so advanced, they don't realise you're there! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bifurcator (Aug 15, 2008)

Early said:


> To be truthful, I like the original, uncropped version of the gentleman in the bar the best.  It looks better composed to me, and the highlight details are there.



Agreed. 




johngpt said:


> From a different thread, I've learned that not only are you a gaijin, but you're also Native American. I'd have to think that both of those would make you stand out, but also create a sense of dislocation on the part of those you're photographing, so that anger might not be their first response.
> 
> Or your ninjutsu skills may be so advanced, they don't realise you're there! :mrgreen:



Did you read the 4 messages I posted in reply to this already?

Oh, oops I forgot to turn off the ninjutsu skills. 

But yeah, I dunno why it is the way it is. With all the old Japanese camera guys running around photographing everything I can only guess it's a difference in culture and not my appearance - as scary as that is! I don't _know_ that though. :greenpbl:


----------



## johngpt (Aug 15, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Did you read the 4 messages I posted in reply to this already?
> 
> Oh, oops I forgot to turn off the ninjutsu skills.




He hears the words being spoken...

"Ah so, your metsubishi is very, very good!"


...then sees the lips moving.

:mrgreen:

(hope that comes out as funny as it sounds in my head)


----------



## Bifurcator (Aug 22, 2008)

It sounds like a few lines that the Lizard King might utter in a crowded smoky bar.


----------

